# Kidney transplants in POrtugal



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Being a transplant recipient myself I thought other might find this bit of information interesting. I was transplanted with a donor kidney in November 1999.

*Portugal has the second highest number of organ donors in the world, behind its neighbour Spain, which together place Iberia at the top of the donations list. This was reported this week, 41 years since the first national kidney transplant took place.
Portugal operates on an opt-out system, where all Portuguese nationals are considered potential donors with the exception of those who express their opposition by enrolling on the National Non-Donor Register (RENNDA).*


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for that info, Siobhán. It has crossed my mind to check out how to register as a donor here, as we do in Ireland. It's good to know that we already have the opt-out system here.


----------

